# New Vostok Amphibia 100 Preview



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

(Edit: sorry, meant to say 110 case)

Errr....










Actually, looks better than on the sketches...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Errr....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no worries about me putting natos on any of those then is there. :bad:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh dear, sorry Renato but methinks the designers have been hitting the vodka a bit too hard :no:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm not feeling the love. :thumbsdown:

They should have just made direct copies of a few of the simple 80's models.

Later,

William


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Well I like the case, and I like the dial designs for something different and a bit playful ...and I guess the bezel matches the dial styles quite well...

...but the thing is this: when I see a rotating bezel, I expect it to be useful.

And this one isn't.

Sorry.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Well I like the case, and I like the dial designs for something different and a bit playful ...and I guess the bezel matches the dial styles quite well...
> 
> ...but the thing is this: when I see a rotating bezel, I expect it to be useful.
> 
> ...


Ah, come one! When was the Amphibia bezel ever useful? :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > Well I like the case, and I like the dial designs for something different and a bit playful ...and I guess the bezel matches the dial styles quite well...
> ...


Crew well, but TRUE! :rofl2:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger










Dancin' the Night Away


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Ah, come one! When was the Amphibia bezel ever useful? :lol:


 Am I the only person who actually uses the bezel? Works great for timing things in the oven!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Am I the only person who actually uses the bezel? Works great for timing things in the oven!


Apparently so! No clicks, bidirectional and a dot scale that seems to have been put upside down...

BTW, can you post or PM me the link to that other Amphibia sketch on saw on WUS and posted on TZ? I'm really hoping they make that one and place it well above the classic range.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Ah, come one! When was the Amphibia bezel ever useful? :lol:


This, my friend, is by far the most practical timing bezel in my collection:










Easy to read at a glance to the nearest minute. No numbers so you can count up or count down without getting confused. it ain't pretty but it is the sort of thing that Vostok should be looking at, IMHO.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to agree with our man in Perth - that particular bezel style is very useful & (on mine at least) being quite stiff means it isn`t easy to accidentally move :wink2;

*Boctok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ°Ð». 2414Ð° 17 ÐšÐÐœÐÐ¯ `Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð ` (1980s)*










BTW, I`ve owned this watch for over twenty years, it remains my favourite Vostok & has never missed a beat B)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, come one! When was the Amphibia bezel ever useful? :lol:
> ...


That's a fine specimen, Chascomm - I'm always on the lookout for one as good as that, with that not-often-seen dial. I have one with a black bezel, but the dial's somewhat, well, wabi'd is possibly an understatement... I'd love to replace it.










Oh, and to get back on topic... I seldom use the bezel. But it's absolutely *vital* to me that it's there so I can if I need to all of a sudden


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The bezels on those Albatross cases (?) are always great. One of the coolest Vostok cases as well! :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hey, I've got one of those! Except mine is on the proper bracelet. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I quite like the watch, but the bezel as well as not being practical, is just too much black going on...................


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I quite like the watch, but the bezel as well as not being practical, is just too much black going on...................


Which of the two dials do you prefer Martin?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Hey, I've got one of those! Except mine is on the proper bracelet. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...that's the one you're 'lookng after' for me, remember?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like the watch, but the bezel as well as not being practical, is just too much black going on...................
> ...


I prefer the larger number black dial 110903, Renato

I noticed you flipping a few lately, not like you, what new watch are you after/ or bought.............. 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I noticed you flipping a few lately, not like you, what new watch are you after/ or bought..............
> 
> Cheers Martin


Well, mixed reasons... troubled times but mainly fine tuning I think... I did order the Steinhart snowflake, which wasn't on the plans at all. I'm also watching closely something on ebay that wasn't in the plan.

Either than that, I have 4 WTBs, 3 very difficult to get that require available funds as soon as one shows up second hand and another that I can still buy new. On that order, Aristo XL A and B dial with the hand wind ETA, Kemmner Bundeswehr and PRS5.

And I'm still trying to find a replacement for a simple watch on steel to replace the Zeno Explorer. That one didn't work for me, nor did the Everest. I'm not sure yet what could fill that spot but I've been looking at Orient/Orient Star and Seiko Spirits (which are much more expensive and difficult to justify the expense).

So that's my late xmas list :lol:


----------

